# Top 47 Geordie Words



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2014)

Have a deek at this geet list of Geordie words 

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news...s-updated-top-47-6466922#.UsgHxvmbhLQ.twitter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2014)

I used to use wazzock when I was a kid...I may start reusing it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 9, 2014)

You've been a right cack-handed gadgie neonwilderness - that link needs fettling. Youse want to put yer geggs on and check the site as this is what it returns. Although I might be sackless and doing something wrong. 

I might need my head sorted out to get it to work. If someone'll gizza squinge that would help.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 9, 2014)

Had ya pash, nee need to get up a height.  I think that link is paggered since they added more.  Try this one:
http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/newcastle-sayings-updated-top-56-6466922


----------



## swishy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hows t' fettle marra? Sum o' them's Cumbrian as well.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 11, 2014)

I find Geordies (at least the accent and stuff) quite attractive


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2014)

> Newcastle sayings: The top 56 things that you'll only hear a Geordie say
> *3. Geordie saying: radgie*


Glasgow would like to cordially tell the editors of _Chronicle Live_ to stick arses up their cunts and generally just fuck the fuck off.  x


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, having had a look at this list of words that 'you'll only hear a Geordie say' I can say it is bullshit.  There are quite a few of them used across the NE, so aren't Geordie in themselves but just general NE dialect. 

And they admit that some of them are Mackem words, so the headline is a load of shit on that front too.

Poor show Newcastle!


----------



## Sirena (Jan 11, 2014)

On the beach at Tynemouth, there were these sort of Swing Boats in the 1960s and everyone called them the Shuggy Shoes.  I've never heard that expression anywhere else.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2014)

Some of the words on that list are definitely a bit suspect.  I can't say that I've ever heard marra used round here that much


----------



## weepiper (Jan 11, 2014)

Corax said:


> Glasgow would like to cordially tell the editors of _Chronicle Live_ to stick arses up their cunts and generally just fuck the fuck off.  x



most of lowland Scotland agrees, likewise:


> gadgie
> hoy
> scran
> stott
> ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe a more accurate title would be "Unranked list of 56 words from Northern England and Southern Scotland"?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 11, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Some of the words on that list are definitely a bit suspect.  I can't say that I've ever heard marra used round here that much


Marra isn't a Geordie word...

And I don't recognize twock or charva.  I didn't see 'geet lush' in that list.....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 11, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe a more accurate title would be "Unranked list of 56 words from Northern England and Southern Scotland"?


Or maybe 'a list of random dialect words, most of them not specific to Newcastle, because we're desperate for copy to fill our local rag so any old shit will do'.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Or maybe 'a list of random dialect words, most of them not specific to Newcastle, because we're desperate for copy to fill our local rag so any old shit will do'.


That could work too


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2014)

There's another one 
http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/you-know-youre-geordie-when-6477375


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 11, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> There's another one
> http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/you-know-youre-geordie-when-6477375



Bloody hell, just had a look round that site and there are loads of pages about Geordie this, and Geordie that.  Does nothing ever happen in Newcastle so they have to write all that nonsense to fill the paper?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Bloody hell, just had a look round that site and there are loads of pages about Geordie this, and Geordie that.  Does nothing ever happen in Newcastle so they have to write all that nonsense to fill the paper?




There is The Journal too, but they're both published by the same company so I think they must struggle to fill them both


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 11, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> There is The Journal too, but they're both published by the same company so I think they must struggle to fill them both



All local papers are terrible nowadays, which is a shame.  But I used to love getting the Oldham Chron for the letters pages.  Loads of petty whinging about inconsequential issues!


----------



## Sirena (Jan 11, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> There is The Journal too, but they're both published by the same company so I think they must struggle to fill them both


 Is the Shields Weekly News still there?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Is the Shields Weekly News still there?


Not sure, North or South Shields?  I'll look out for it next time I've over that way.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 11, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure, North or South Shields?  I'll look out for it next time I've over that way.


 It was North Shields.  But I'm sure it's gone. 

I've still got a couple of brothers up that way: one in Tynemouth and one in Percy Main.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2014)

Sirena said:


> It was North Shields.  But I'm sure it's gone.
> 
> I've still got a couple of brothers up that way: one in Tynemouth and one in Percy Main.


It looks like it's been incorporated into the News Guardian now 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_Guardian


----------

